# Humminbird Autochart Pro



## steelneyes2 (Jul 19, 2011)

Wondering if anyone on here has any experience with Autochart Pro or Autochart for Humminbird. I am running a 999 and 859 with ethernet and was considering purchasing the Autochart Pro software. I understand the concept, my concern is the results and ease of use. I currently run either a Navionics Premium East or Lakemaster chip but would like to augment some specific areas where the maps are interpolated rather than actually surveyed. I am aware of the capabilites of the newer units with Achart live etc. but have higher priorities for upgrades before spending a fresh $2k on new units after only 24 months. For $250 it appears to be a pretty good investment and I could take my laptop along on nice days to immediately test my results assuming it doesn't require an internet connection to actually convert the raw sonar logs to maps. 
I know there are some general web threads out there on other sites, but I would like someone's opinion who uses the software more like I want to rather than attempting to map entire lakes or areas. My main plan would be to mostly use it on inland reservoirs and the continuing water fluctuations are also a concern, as I am not sure if the water level offset would work with the maps I made like it does with the factory cards.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

I have it and used it to make some pretty nice maps. The water offset does work for fluctuating levels. There are some pretty in depth discussions out there and I'll see if I can dig some up.

I'd also be interested in selling my chip as it's now built into my fish finder. Let me know.


----------

